# Sofala - 1937 - 1955



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Completed today - 25'=1"
Bob


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Another great model and lets not forget the sea painter.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks, from myself & the sea painter. Yet another "damp squib" I am afraid. I took it along to the local ship model club today and it scarcely attracted more than a casual glance from 99% of them! Three members showed interest though, so it wasn't a total flop! 
Bob


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

maybe jealousy, easier to make a big model, , i think we all appreciate your skills.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Depends on the builder really, I would find it very hard going to build a big one! The main problem is that 99% of model shipbuilders seem to be stuck in Napoleonic times and cannot see any beauty in anything made of iron or steel with a funnel or propeller!

I once got called a "dinasaur" because I was moaning about the continual updating of computer software. When I came out with the reply that it was a bit rich coming from someone who was stuck in the days of the spritsail yard I was just met with blank stares!B\)

Bob


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

I love it. But that is probably because I am an ex BI man.
I certainly do admire your work Bob, very professional.


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Beautiful, Especially seeing her in the water which is so greatly done.
Thanks to you wife for the water Bob.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks Jerome, the sea was made with my new method of using polystyrene sheet, shaped with a small gas torch on low flame. The painting was, as usual, done by my wife. The reason we changed from plasticine seas is that the quality of the stuff is no longer what it once was and it often comes out of the packet all crumbly rather than soft. Polystyrene also seems to maintain a high gloss when painted.
Bob


----------



## The Loftsman (Dec 19, 2009)

This is a superb model, of a ship that was built at the Leith Shipyards of Henry Robb.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Contract completed today!(Eat)
It will be winging its way to Hong Kong on Monday morning!
Space to build another now! B\)
Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I delivered it to the courier on Monday morning at 1000 bst. It arrived safely in Hong Kong on Wednesday morning at 1000 HK time!
Very good going. 
Interesting thing about the packing. I filled it with small air bag packing between the inner case and outer case and most of them popped on the journey! On thinking about it, it must have been because it as in the non-pressurised cargo hold, but it was all OK.
Bob


----------



## lucky albert (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Bob & wife,

I am new on this forum and admire your projects. Incredible detailed a lot of professionalism!
Maybe time to consider the release of photo book.......

All the best,
Lucky Albert


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi Albert,
Thanks. Getting books published conventionally by a publisher is rather too time-consuming as they think nothing of taking several months to consider it and then there is a 90% chance it will be rejected on the grounds of "nobody is interested in boats these days!"(Cloud) In the unlikely event that they do accept a book, they seem to like fairly extensive editing, taking another year or more to actually publish!

Self-publishing is easier and the book can be exactly as you like it, but the big internet booksellers throw seemingly insurmoutable obstacles in front of the self publisher. If you have a look in the Books section of this site, lower down. I have detailed all the problems in my posting about ISBNS etc (8th down the list of topics).

I do write regularly for SHIPWRIGHT, but their book only comes out once a year, but at least they like what I produce, and pay extremely well. I began writing for them in the early 70s, but became a regular contributor about six years ago.
Bob


----------



## MSzwarc (Dec 28, 2012)

> the sea was made with my new method of using polystyrene sheet, shaped with a small gas torch on low flame.


Hi Bob, I only recently discovered this website, and am pleased to see you're posting your new builds here. I like the look of your sea, and wonder if you could describe the new technique in more detail.

Mike


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi Mike,
Yes, I have been here for years! The polystyrene I use is the very lightweight white stuff that they use for packing electrical gadgets in. It is quite brittle. I glue it onto a sheet of three ply with white wood glue and then cut it to the size of the sea tray with the bandsaw. To form the waves or swell, I just brush the flame of a small gas blowtorch over it lightly. I turn the air intake off so that the flame is as weak as a candle flame. It makes the surface of the polystyrene sink in slightly. I then cut a hole in it for the model. The surface is still not good enough to paint, so I paint it with white wood glue and then press a sheet of crepe paper over it and leave it to dry. Then give the crepe paper another coat of white glue and when it is dry, cut a hole in the paper to correspond with the hole already cut for the model. Finally, paint the sea in the usual way.
Bob


----------



## MSzwarc (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi Bob, thanks for the description! By polystyrene, do you mean the stuff made of little foam beads that is called Styrofoam over here?

Mike


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Yes, that is it. Very brittle. If you break it, load of tiny foam beads fly out all over the place and stick to everything!
Bob


----------



## MSzwarc (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks, Bob. I've got a test section with the glue drying now.

Mike


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Hi Bob,

Another superb model I see; the rigging at that scale would drive me potty. Great work. Derek


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks Derek,
I don't suppose it would drive you potty if you used copper wire instead of the ever-popular twine. Take a short length of fine copper wire and stretch it slightly with two small pairs of pliers. That makes it go straight. Measure the length required with dividers and cut it to size with a scalpel. Pick it up in the middle with fine tweezers, dip each end in contact adhesive and place it in position on the model. No messing about with knots. The masts and derricks are brass tube and copper rod. As the derricks are soldered on, they do not need any other support whilst they are being rigged. The blocks are just blobs of white wood glue mixed with a bit of black water paint!
Bob


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks Bob, I will remember that. Derek


----------

